# Boosting a Ryobi P705 flashlight?



## bcm00re (Dec 1, 2020)

Has anyone tried to upgrade this light? It has a Cree XP LED on a heatsink and has plenty of battery so not sure why the output is only a measely 130 lumens.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/7JoBWSK6ab1xkM5a9






https://photos.app.goo.gl/DkTAkpw1qaGYmWie9





https://photos.app.goo.gl/psCzCEkHroJpQk6Y6





https://photos.app.goo.gl/BcFyhUL5ZDj5vs2D9





EDIT: Not sure why my inline images aren't working; posted links instead.


----------



## bcm00re (Dec 5, 2020)

I did some testing tonight. The stock circuit is driving the LED at a shade over 2.9V with the current being about 0.45A. It does not appear to be limiting the current because when I drive the LED with the same voltage (from my power supply) I see the same current. I did try driving it with 3.3V and that bumped the current up to 1.9A — but the heatsink got really hot quickly. The output was brighter but not enough to warrant trying to add some forced cooling. After experimenting around I feel like this light in stock form is actually outputting more than the 130 lumens the manufacturer claims


----------

